# Wont Start-300ZX-1989



## skoshe (Nov 4, 2005)

*Wont Start-300ZX-1989 Please help!!!*

I am having a problem with my 1989 Nissan ZX,it is getting fire in the distributor but not out.Replaced distributor cap,crank angle sensor,new plugs and wires,still wont start.If I leave it sit overnight it will start right up.If I drive it long or short distance it wont start,once I turn it off.My paycheck is not that big,so any help would be so appreciated.


----------

